
There Are No Magic Words That You Can Post to Change Instagram’s ToS - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/08/there-are-no-magic-words-you-can-post-change-instagrams-terms-service
======
DiabloD3
Yes there is: "I don't have an Instagram account."

Bam.

